# incubator questions.



## Jlant85 (Mar 9, 2014)

Little giant incubator or the hovabator! anybody use these for hatching eggs? if so, i would love to know how the temperature control works on these... Any of you guys have issues maintaining the temp? Do you suggest it? or should i just buy a reptile incubator? Any recommendations?


----------



## Jlant85 (Mar 10, 2014)

So i decided to make my own incubator! Super excited! Reason why is because i want one that lights up! I plan to use a 75 watts bulb so it heats up faster and to regulate the temperature, i plant to use a hydrofarm thermostat (I read online that this is actually better than the name brand zoomed or zilla!) and for additional temp and humidity control, i plan to use a Digital LCD Indoor/ Outdoor Thermometer Hygrometer Temperature Humidity Meter. This should run me about less than $50 bucks since i already have the Plexiglas and lamp! What do you guys think? 

Just a link of what im buying:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/400482967021
http://www.ebay.com/itm/120842053902


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 10, 2014)

Very nice!!! I use the hovabator with really good results if that's of any help. Good luck!


----------



## bigred (Mar 10, 2014)

Ive only used Hovabators and have hatched hundreds of eggs. They do fluxuate a few degrees but I have never had any real issues with mine


----------



## RGB (Mar 11, 2014)

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/showthread.php?tid=87064

Check out this thread.


----------



## Jlant85 (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks man =) Yeah i was reading up on that and so many helpful information! =)


----------

